
The End of the Redis Adventure - kristoff_it
http://antirez.com/news/133
======
eric_b
So they're moving to a new "community based", "light governance" model. [1]

There are plenty of problems with BDFL-style projects, but I think there are a
lot of advantages too. Redis is unique in my experience in that it works the
way you'd expect - it doesn't cause outages, it is fast, and it has a
vanishingly small number of gotchas. The feature set is well curated and for
the most part fits together cohesively.

The most important thing Antirez did, in my opinion, was to say "No" to
things. No to new features that didn't make sense. No to PRs that didn't fit
the vision. Saying no is one of the most important jobs of a project
maintainer. It's a thankless task that upsets a lot of people. But it's
critical for a project to stay successful and achieve the leader's vision.

Maybe I'm a pessimist, but I predict after a few years of this new model we'll
see weird features, more stability issues, and performance regressions as more
cooks enter the kitchen. Time will tell.

[1] [https://redislabs.com/blog/new-governance-for-
redis/](https://redislabs.com/blog/new-governance-for-redis/)

~~~
calpaterson
> The most important thing Antirez did, in my opinion, was to say "No" to
> things. No to new features that didn't make sense.

Redis has had tremendous mission creep over the years. It started of course
mostly as a volatile cache but I've now seen it also used as a message bus (in
three different ways: BLPOP, PUB/SUB and Streams), for service discovery and
as a general purpose database - something that Redis Labs (in my opinion:
wrongly) encourages.

Memcache existed in 2009 when Redis was first released, also as a volatile
cache...and still is just a volatile cache. Memcache is what "saying no" looks
like. Redis is what "saying yes" looks like - and there are a lot of gotchas.

~~~
derefr
Memcache is what saying no to _changing the use-case_ looks like. Redis is
what saying no to _changing the architecture in order to implement features_
looks like.

Redis has stayed the same, _architecturally_ , from the beginning: it’s a
keyspace where the values are arbitrary in-memory objects owned by their keys,
and where commands resolve to synchronous function-calls against the objects
(or ref-cells) at those keys.

Anything that can be done _without_ changing that architecture, is in-scope
for Redis. (Though if a data structure doesn’t have wide use outside of a
domain, it’s best left to a module.) Anything that _cannot_ be done _without_
changing the architecture, won’t be done.

Much of the “fun” I’ve personally had in watching Redis evolve, has been
seeing how Antirez has managed to solve the puzzles of getting features that
intuitively wouldn’t be a good fit for this architecture, to fit into it
anyway: changing technologies that are implemented one way everywhere else,
into something else for Redis, that still work, are still performant, and
still solve isomorphic use-cases—if not with the same _steps_ you’d use to
solve them in other systems. (E.g. using Streams vs. using a regular MQ; using
Redis Cluster vs. using regular RDBMS replication; etc.)

~~~
calpaterson
Memcache also is about saying no to changing the architecture. That chosen
architecture is similar to Redis Cluster -which is a change of architecture
Redis did undertake.

I personally have not enjoyed all the strange and wonderful ways people have
found to use Redis. Most of them are pretty fragile and (most dangerously)
they often put all Redis uses in the same instance...with eviction turned on.

------
antirez
Ok, so many thank you here, thanks! It's very nice to read the comments here.
But I hope to interact more on HN, since basically the idea is to write more
blog posts, write more OSS software too. Just totally random :D I'll just do
whatever every morning I want to do for a long time. Then maybe I'll find a
new long term interest.

~~~
jacquesm
Hello Salvatore,

I normally don't write about what I come across during my work, but in
aggregate I can tell you that Redis, Linux and MySQL are the most common
recurring elements across 150+ jobs looking at different companies, and using
it rarely if ever leads to trouble.

So even if I don't use it myself directly quite a few of the companies we have
invested in do, and an indirect 'thank you so much' is well deserved. I am
very curious what it is that you will do next besides blogging. Linus had
'git' as his second major project, arguably it has had just as much effect on
the world of free software as Linux did, you've definitely raised the bar for
yourself :)

Much good luck!

~~~
takeda
As someone who was in ops, I really disagree with MySQL in that category.

Saw it multiple times at multiple jobs just break on its own.

Most memorable one was a bug where certain pattern of data caused mysql think
data is encrypted, crash and refused to start until data was restored from
backup. It took quite time to fix it because it happened randomly and
initially we assumed it was broken hardware.

~~~
jacquesm
MySQL used to be pretty bad in that respect but lately has come of age and I
was mostly commenting on how frequently it was used.

~~~
takeda
Was it really recently? Last time I used MySQL was 2018.

------
koolba
@antirez - Thank you for Redis! It's been a joy to use across so many
projects.

> However I never wanted to be a software maintainer.

And nothing say that you have to be. There's this perverted view that anytime
someone creates a popular FOSS project, they need to dedicate every waking
minute to maintaining it. That's neither economically feasible nor
psychologically reasonable.

> Redis was the most stressful thing I did in my career, and probably also the
> most important. I don’t like much what the underground programming world
> became in recent years, but even if it was not an easy journey, I had the
> privilege to work and interact with many great individuals.

What is "underground programming world"?

~~~
rconti
There's absolutely nothing wrong with him not wanting to be a software
maintainer. I don't want to be either, and I'm not even a programmer.

But there is DEFINITELY something wrong with the fact that, seemingly, NOBODY
wants to be a software maintainer.

~~~
ilaksh
The problem is that people don't recognize the efforts of the ones who do it.
Antirez did it for years. Do people expect someone to have the same very high-
profile job with constant overtime and the same project for their entire
lives? His efforts to stay on that project were heroic.

There are lots of other people who want to maintain it. Let them, and if they
screw it up that is not his fault. He finished his project. Give him a break.

------
JamesSwift
Dang.

I say this frequently both online and when discussing system design with newer
devs, but will repeat here: of all the production issues I've debugged, the
culprit has has never been redis. In fact, redis has been a critical piece of
achieving cost-effective scaling. It is one of only two pieces of software
(along with postgres) that I blindly recommend without any caveats. From
following along here and on your blog about how you approach things and think
about the software, I think its clear that you and your vision for the project
are a large factor of why it has been so reliable.

Thank you antirez!

~~~
wokwokwok
Redis is simple. Good. Has a nice api. Has good libraries. Single threadsed.
Extremely hard to scale. Impossibly difficult to cluster in containers because
it uses _hard coded ips_ to address nodes. Performs poorly with large
payloads. Doesn't run on windows properly. Is extremely expensive as a hosted
service (orders of magnitude in some cases, eg. azure).

You'll love it until you don't.

The scaling and clustering story is not nearly as nice as the quick start.

It's definitely worth recommending... _with_ caveats.

~~~
kristoff_it
> Is extremely expensive as a hosted service (orders of magnitude in some
> cases, eg. azure).

That seems to me an argument that should be pointed at cloud providers rather
than Redis itself ;)

~~~
wokwokwok
The point being that clustering redis is actually very difficult to do at all,
never mind in a way that scales.

This would be a significant down side to using redis _at all_ , except you can
get away with not caring if you out source the problem with your credit card.

------
justaguyhere
_I would rather be remembered as a bad artist than a good programmer_

Takes a rare person to say this, made me smile :)

~~~
raverbashing
Sounds like a bit of Italian culture leaking into that phrase

But don't worry Antirez, Redis is far from a bad work of art, quite the
contrary.

------
bbulkow
My thought here. I'm not exactly a disinterested party because I built my own
key value store company (possibly the wrong way but that's a different story).

I have a huge respect for Redis, and Antirez, but I have to say my respect
doesn't include RedisLabs. They're the ones who started a commercial endevour
to capitalize on Redis initially without Antirez, and then later offered him a
position. They're the ones that Kyle@Jepsen says is making claims about ACID,
not Antirez. I always heard that Clustering was a feature Antirez was very
reluctant about.

I hope Redis is, fundamentally, taken away from RedisLabs.

Antirez, you say you want to express through code and open source, and I can't
square that with your association with RedisLabs. You've been taking their
money for quite a few years now to allow them to put up a billboard saying
"the home of redis".

I'm going to stop right there. I've cut my own path through the wild jungle
that's Open Source, and it's not yours, and I respect the years you put in to
make the product with your vision. I'm sure there are some other first coders
of foundational databases on this list, but it's a small club.

As an employee of RedisLabs, I don't think you are free to say what you'd like
to say, I hope you follow whatever path does allow you to freely express in
the future.

Good luck always.

------
jihadjihad
I just want to say thank you to antirez for Redis, for how simple, fast, and
rock solid it remains to this day. Redis is one of those things that allows
you to tilt your head a little on a problem--thinking of solutions in terms of
set operations and lookups. A lot of people use it understandably for a cache
but it is so much more than that...for me it's introduced an entirely new way
of composing solutions to problems. Cheers for all you've done--you've shown
at least one programmer that there is still a place for small, elegant design
that will stand the test of time.

------
binarymax
HN hugged to death. Here's the snapshot on archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200630130517/http://antirez.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200630130517/http://antirez.com/news/133)

~~~
entropie
I actually wonder how many request/s one gets from being on the top of HN.

~~~
tuananh
not very high

a previous post of mine got 500 points and stay #1 for a few hours.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22410448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22410448)

traffic from it looks like this

[https://tuananh.net/2020/03/02/traffic-from-top-post-on-
hack...](https://tuananh.net/2020/03/02/traffic-from-top-post-on-hacker-news/)

~~~
Izkata
> Traffic stats on Cloudflare seems a bit inflated with the unique visitors at
> 36k. Maybe they do count bots as well there.

First screenshot looks like Google Analytics to me; I'd say it's more likely a
lot of us have blocked it and Cloudflare's number is more accurate.

------
jrochkind1
While a very different circumstance, the pull between "I write code in order
to express myself" and being an "artist" vs. "useful" and the drudgery of
maintenance reminds me of famous rubyist _why and why he stopped doing stuff
in the community.

[https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/05/why-a-tale-of-a-
pos...](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/05/why-a-tale-of-a-post-modern-
genius/)

[https://kev.town/2013/04/30/why-did-why-the-lucky-stiff-
quit...](https://kev.town/2013/04/30/why-did-why-the-lucky-stiff-quit/)

------
antirez
Moved the blog in a more decent server :D Faster now. But DNS propagation will
take some time. Yet most of the new requests will go in the new server so also
the old one will be faster.

------
wolco
I would love a story on

"I don’t like much what the underground programming world became in recent
years"

What could he mean? What underground programming world is he talking about?

~~~
dilandau
Probably the roving mobs on Twitter who occasionally brigade project issue
trackers and mailing lists. Check out the master/slave post he wrote a while
back.

Or just the toxic nature of some open source communities, especially on Reddīt
for whatever reason.

~~~
dexen
This.

The _underground_ in _underground programming_ refers to maintaining low
visibility, as to present low target silhouette. Additional benefit is not
attracting too many participants that are in it for the clout, rather than for
solving problems & good engineering.

Open Source is no longer sufficient for software freedom; the current
'battlefield' is maintaining security from activist pressure or gradual take-
over.

~~~
jart
I created the Occupy Wall Street website nine years ago. Believe me when I say
the lengths people will go, to try and control community projects, is
downright traumatizing. I never could have imagined that same kind of
nastiness would impact open source.

If you don't feel comfortable engaging with the new toxic culture, you can use
my underground liferaft. My liferaft isn't an operating system, but rather an
attempt to help us not depend on them as much. I have no idea who's
controlling GNU/Linux these days and Occupy was enough drama for one lifetime.
My code has the same focus on clarity that Antirez put into his Redis
codebase. My liferaft also empowers you to build and distribute tiny native
portable programs (like Kilo!) using hermetically sealed tools. See
[https://github.com/jart/cosmopolitan](https://github.com/jart/cosmopolitan)

~~~
dexen
Thank you for the interesting angle.

 _> the lengths people will go, to try and control community projects_

I've heard that echoed a couple times in Tim Pool's discussions of the
(american) OWS. Scary stuff indeed.

------
abraae
> In eleven years I hope I was able to provide a point of view that certain
> persons understood, about an alternative way to write software. I hope that
> such point of view will be taken into consideration in the evolution of
> Redis.

To me this epitomises what Bill Gates meant when he said "Most people
overestimate what they can do in one year and underestimate what they can do
in ten years.".

I just wish I had something to show for my last decade that had as much impact
as Redis!

------
p2501
As a redis user for more than 8 years, i just want to say thank you. I had
embedded redis 2.8 on small IoT system with 200mhz/64Mb of ram to huge cluster
as a message bus (redis-as-kafka pattern). Want a shared memory with a type
system? Use redis. Want a queue? Use redis. Want something easy to mock, with
an API in all major ecosystems? Use redis.

Thanks for your work :)

------
avmich
It's long past due that we should move to software which isn't maintained -
because there's nothing to do. Adding features could be done either by writing
a new one - because the requests don't really fit the meaning of old one, the
creators saw that and rejected; fixing bugs - yes, fixing bugs may remain, but
are there many bugs in, say, TEX code?

We don't yet know how to write a completed software well - the one which isn't
updated on Github for years yet nobody calls it stale or outdated.

~~~
akrain
I know at least one software that was complete - hasn'tbeen updated in a long
time and I still useit. It's Winamp.

------
fit2rule
@antirez - thank you so much for your work, and for your patience with dealing
with us all over the years. I have benefited greatly from your willingness to
share your engineering skills, and you are one of the most respected
programmers in my list of people to follow online.

So, onwards and upwards to new things. Perhaps now you have time for my
favourite of your projects, LOAD81? :)

------
stephc_int13
Antirez is an inspiration, for me at least. Not only because of what he
achieved, Redis is a very nice piece of tech, but also because of his
programming style.

------
gwittel
Thank you! In building Redis you’ve contributed some wonderful software to the
world. In addition, I’ve always found your blogs to be interesting reads. I’ve
also learned by the examples you set both from a coding perspective (reading
your wcode), and engineering perspective. Thank you again, looking forward to
whatever is next!

------
leonardteo
I am struck by how beautifully expressed this letter is. @antirez, thank you
so much.

It's really great to see when someone who is totally honest with themselves
and what sparks joy in their life/career, and is also respectful to all the
people who depend on the work/artifact. So much respect.

Thanks again.

------
niftylettuce
Absolutely love your work @antirez. Also appreciate your blog.

Using Redis to handle greylisting on a custom Node.js backed email forwarding
service:

[https://github.com/forwardemail/free-email-
forwarding/blob/0...](https://github.com/forwardemail/free-email-
forwarding/blob/08a6278f866a441e4906af249650d86b54fb9ed6/index.js#L588-L592)

Also using it for job scheduling (with clustering support on top of Bull):

[https://github.com/forwardemail/forwardemail.net/blob/master...](https://github.com/forwardemail/forwardemail.net/blob/master/bull.js)

So many things you can do with Redis :tada:

------
Apofis
"In essence, I would rather be remembered as a bad artist than a good
programmer."

Of course an Italian programmer would say this.

------
knadh
Redis is an astonishingly good piece of software. I've always found its beauty
to be the reflection of your philosophies, @antirez. Thank you. Here's to you
finding joy in your pursuits!

------
pjscott
When some software I was responsible for started melting down under a load 10x
bigger than it could handle, I was able to fix it by doing an emergency
rewrite of the data storage part using Redis with Lua scripting. This was back
when that feature was still experimental, so I was using unstable tarballs in
production -- and yet everything worked perfectly! The emergency was fixed in
a single long day. It was a miracle.

Thanks for all the great things you've done with Redis! "Beautiful" describes
it well.

------
poooogles
First and foremost thanks and good luck @antirez, your comments and pointers
here have been nothing less than amazing.

On a more selfish note, how is this going to affect Redis development?

~~~
antirez
Hey! I'm not part of how the new setup will be. I don't liked to maintain, and
selecting a new development setup is the most mantainer-ing thing ever :D

~~~
zeritna
Guess we'll all sleep with the fishes now. Good that you're going to guide
them somewhat, I hope they carry the project forwards; good luck Salvatore! <3
We love you man

------
hkt
I can think of few other programmers who have contributed so much, and ever
fewer who have signed off in a way that was so filled with dignity. What a
guy.

------
stunt
He shared some of his struggles a while ago:
[http://antirez.com/news/129](http://antirez.com/news/129)

Great work @antirez! Thanks for your dedication. Stepping back as maintainer
and giving your support from the Redis Labs advisory board is nothing less
than what you did so far.

It's sensible that you don't want to make plans about the rest of your time
right now.

Cheers

------
grupthink
Thank you, @antirez! I have a live stock market site that heavily relies on
redis for streaming data, tracking leaderboards, and message passing. It would
have been difficult without Redis. You really affected my life. Big hug to
you, Salvatore! I hope you find your next inspiration, and bless us with your
next masterpiece. :)

------
blfr
_My co-founder and I had successfully launched two of the major web 2.0
services of the Italian web._

What are these services?

~~~
angott
One of them was LLOOGG:
[https://github.com/antirez/lloogg](https://github.com/antirez/lloogg), which
used to be at lloogg.com but it seems like the domain was not renewed.

I remember using it on my personal website long before I had even heard of
Redis, it was a nice analytics tool for small sites with little traffic.

------
jjoe
I've made a little bit of money thanks to Redis [0]. All I did was build
integration for Redis on cPanel. So that speaks to the great quality brand of
Redis.

Thank you and Godspeed!

[0] [https://www.unixy.net/redis](https://www.unixy.net/redis)

------
atum47
I know exactly what you mean when you say you wanna be a software developer,
not a software maintainer

------
seemslegit
I'm grateful to Antirez for inventing Redis in the first place and putting in
all the great work he's done since. However I'm worried about the implications
of this change for the continued existence of Redis as open-source in the
public-goods sense.

What does it mean that Yossi and Oran are taking over as maintainers - are
they doing so in their personal capacity or as employees of Redis Labs ?

How are potential conflicts between the business interests of Redis Labs and
the interests of the community to be identified and resolved ?

Who will own the copyright over the newly submitted code and are there any
safeguards against future versions of Redis being released under licenses more
restrictive than the current one ?

------
cjhanks
What a beautiful conclusion for him on such a beautiful project. This man
clearly loves the art of programming... so much, that he would give up power,
just to pursue it again.

Thanks for the wonderful blog posts (over the years) and products.

------
rooam-dev
> ... what I write is useful just as a side effect, but my first goal is to
> make something that is, in some way, beautiful ...

I love beautiful code too, however if it's not useful, then the beauty fades
quickly for me. What's the point?

------
da39a3ee
Thank you for writing this antirez, I think I'll remember it as a statement of
some principles that I like to think I aspire to also: like many people here I
guess, I would describe myself as someone who loves writing software, and in
my own small way I've also tried to avoid being dragged into team/project
management because that is not what I seek out of a lifetime involved with
code. And, yes, I do like to think of writing code as a creative activity /
form of expression. I also need to study your C code more! Perhaps I'll look
at the early redis commits.

------
chrisweekly
Congrats and thank you, Salvatore (@antirez), for producing such a beautiful,
powerful, useful and important piece of software... and for articulating and
demonstrating such passionate commitment to a personal vision that is so very
rare, valuable, and inspiring... and for your responsible stewardship of its
maintainance even when it came at the cost of your personal preferences.
You're a class act, and I have no doubt you'll be successful with whatever
comes next. Hats off for doing it right! Bravo!

------
netvarun
Thank you very much for all your time and effort in starting and shepherding
this very important project (and also in finding a great home to continue the
legacy).

Redis was (and continues to be a very integral) part of my startup's stack.
We've also extended the redis protocol for all sorts of custom hacks.

I will miss your humility and patience in communicating the roadmap,
technicalities and all around community work. A great all-round example for
all of us to follow.

Thanks so much - and eagerly looking forward to your next set of projects!

------
rantypress
Just be an Italian dude, or Sicilliano, Antirezzzzano, whatever, you're great,
thanks for Redis

Don't need to do much more. Just be You man. Live on. You are beautiful. We
thank you for Redis

------
_wldu
I first met antirez during the Engine Yard Hamming Distance contest. Does
anyone else remember that? DJB, and his team, won it. It was a lot of fun to
participate.

[http://oldblog.antirez.com/post/some-math-about-the-
engineya...](http://oldblog.antirez.com/post/some-math-about-the-engineyard-
contest.html)

I wish companies would have contests such as this more often. I think it would
be a great way to find and hire really good people.

------
tav
Over the last decade, Redis has been my go-to example of beautifully written
code. Thank you for such an amazing creation @antirez, and best of luck for
whatever you do next.

------
Tim25659
Hi,

Antirez thanks for the Redis.. even though I have not used redis in real
time.. some what I got attracted into redis and when I have attended redis
conference in Bangalore got to know much about redis and got a chance to see
and listen your talk.. all the best for your future hopefully you will come
back with new thing where I can learn more from you.. partially missing you
from github mail nofications which I didn't thought....all the best

------
slim

      Recently I published videos in Italian language explaining technological concepts to the general public
    

where are the videos ? I can't find them

~~~
slim
nevermind :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDDG9vOcmgwlslJJpCWjqOg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDDG9vOcmgwlslJJpCWjqOg)

------
jpxw
The fact that one person can (mostly on their own) create a tool as widely-
used and respected as Redis is very inspirational to me. Good luck for the
future!

~~~
JosefAssad
If you flip that around, it's possible that being driven by one man was a
contributing factor to redis' success.

Design by committee and all that.

------
davidw
It's been pretty cool to see that grow. I recall chatting with antirez about
it on IRC ages ago when he was still working on the initial idea.

------
hetspookjee
@antirez, thank you for Redis. It is my favorite database and I often refer to
it as one of the most successful OS projects that I know of.

------
leesalminen
Thank you for such a great piece of software, Antirez. Redis has been an
integral piece of my stack for years now.

I, too, am leaving the company I founded soon and have mixed emotions about
it. I certainly don’t enjoy the monotonous nature of maintaining software and
yearn for those early creative days.

Best of luck to you in the future! Looking forward to seeing what you create
next.

------
Aeolun
The word that always comes to mind reading these posts is bittersweet.

On one hand, it’s sad that they’re leaving, and/or that circumstances made the
job less enjoyable than it would otherwise be.

But on the other hand, I cannot help but be happy for one who has thrown off
the chains and is now free to pursue their dreams again.

Best of luck wherever life may take you!

------
reggieband
There are only a few pieces of infrastructure that I haven't found myself
cursing at, redis and haproxy are among them. They both are the closest to
set-it-and-forget-it I have worked with. No doubt the leadership of Antirez
played some part in that. I hope the project can continue to reach the bar he
set.

------
Gummaluri
Coincidentally was reading an old discussion, few days ago, of Salvatore
joining Redis labs fulltime from Pivotal labs. The discussion can be found
here [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9890824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9890824)

------
rubyfan
_> In essence, I would rather be remembered as a bad artist than a good
programmer._

words of wisdom right there

------
foobar_
Is it possible to build software without maintenance ? I think we need a new
model for software ... where original build is self-sufficient but you have
any number of remixes.

Right to implement a basic feature to an existing software there is too much
code that touches way too many files.

------
luord
As someone who loves programming and dreads most of project management (and
being anywhere close to a limelight nowadays), I understand.

Redis is an awesome piece of software and who knows, maybe this'll free
antirez to create another awesome tool.

------
tinyhouse
Thanks for Redis! I never built anything that successful but can relate that
being a software maintainer is really hard and many great software developers
who build great software, have a hard time with it and not finding it very
enjoyable.

------
progx
Building a thing is fun, maintain not. Especially if it is a tool, a tool for
a specific problem and it solved it. But people want more and more
functionality. Then you work on things you never wanted to do.

You take the exit, i can fully understand it.

------
lame88
I think you've been a role model in how to build and maintain a popular
software project while keeping the spirit of FOSS and promoting a positive
community around it. I look forward to seeing what you get up to next.

------
derefr
Antirez, I look forward to seeing what you do next. I especially look forward
to there being more software in the world that’s architected with your unique
mindset—whether it be “useful” software or not. :)

------
franciscop
Redis is one of the best pieces of software of the last 10 years, thank you so
much for creating it and maintaining it! It has been incredibly useful for me
and thousands (millions?) of developers.

------
blobster
Thank you for your amazing work. Redis has been by far the most dependable
component of my tech stack and it's opened up a whole new way of thinking
about data.

Best of luck in your future endeavors!

------
marktangotango
> I don’t like much what the underground programming world became in recent
> years,

I find this to be a provocative statement. Does anyone know what he means?

------
bigtones
Thanks Antirez, Redis powers my startup and we could not have done it without
you ! You and your beautiful release notes essays will be missed.

------
jtms
I absolutely love Redis! I really wish more software worked as well and was as
easy to use - thank you for creating this absolute gem!

------
the_arun
Honestly this change is great for Salvatore. Hope they find another bright
idea and inspire the programming community! All the best!

------
forgingahead
Cheers @antirez, thank you for Redis!

------
pietroppeter
a very nice interview (in Italian) published last May:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgT6rXytKds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgT6rXytKds)

Towards the end he anticipates what is now public.

------
acje
Simon Wardley “system of theft” comes to mind. This is probably a good move.
Keep on creating!

------
bsubramaniam91
We love redis. Thanks for the creating and contributing so long. Good luck
@antirez.

------
mxyzpt1k
Thank you. Redis has been the nervous system of my main project for the last
eight years.

------
tpae
> In essence, I would rather be remembered as a bad artist than a good
> programmer.

------
orasis
“I would rather be remembered as a bad artist than a good programmer.”

------
tuananh
redis complexity has been increasing a lot lately (module, stream, multi-
thread,...)

not that i don't like it but antirez has been hesitated about adding those
before.

------
dzonga
thanks to @antirez, for the elegant data structures in redis. literally, cs
concepts transferred to practicality, when I learned redis

------
DJBunnies
Thanks for redis.

------
elliotpo
thanks and congrats. i always admired your approach to language, whether
computer or human intended. good luck.

------
grezql
Thanks for all! Good luck in future

------
darepublic
Redis is a pleasure to work with

------
root_axis
redis is really a joy to work with. truly, thank you.

------
pietromenna
Thanks @antirez!

------
VeejayRampay
grazie mille Salvatore

------
draw_down
Yeah, I don’t see how maintaining a project like that has any long-term
appeal. You’re not the upstart anymore, you’re the government. You stand to
lose more by mistakes that affect reliability than you stand to gain by
changing or adding things.

I’m at a similar point in my life, though of course I’m much less influential
than him. I’m getting to the end of the most stressful and most important part
of my career, with no desire to do something similar again, without a clear
idea of what’s next.

------
kemonocode
Redis has given me more than the occasional headache when it comes to its lax
security defaults and how since it's going to be _local_ then why bother
changing them? But there's no denying that when it works, it works damnably
well. So for that, I give you my thanks and good luck in whatever endeavors
you find yourself involved in!

